# Rusted frame rail



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I just replaced the gas tank on my 96 2500. When doing so I noticed some bad rust on the frame rail that one of the gas tank straps bolts into. There is pretty much nothing left of it. Im pretty sure its rivited to the frame on both sides, and I cant seem to find where I can get one for sale anywhere. I dont have access to a welder so making a new one might be kind of difficult. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

call local salvage / junk yards and get one cut out for you. 

then drill out / grind off / cut out the rivits and swap it out. and 7/16 bolts seem to be the ticket to fitting in the holes about perfect. just need to open the hole a tiny bit with a drill bit. 3/8 to loose. also i use longer bolts to get the smoth shank to fill the hole and hardened washers and metal crimp lock nuts. 

but the 88-98 in the rust belt are known for mid frame rust out and spliting in 2 . so realy look the frame over good before tossing time / money in to it. 

also the front frame horns were the bumper / plow mounts bolt up get thin or rust threw. and rear x member that also holds spare tire go bad.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I meant to say cross member in my post, not frame rail. Tell me about it, watching the trucks get worse and worse every year. Really sucks. The actuall frame isnt to bad, but as for the spare tire holder..... yea its not existant anymore. How does metal just disappear? lol

Thanks for the advice


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

thats not just a spare tire holder its also the rear frame crossmember.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

If your crossmembers are gone, you really may want to think of finding somebody with some fab skills. Pulling one out of a junkyard 9 times out of ten will leave you in the same position. Check to make sure that your rear shock saddles havent rusted out as well, another trouble spot in those. If the frame and rest of the truck arent horrible, it may be worth a couple hundred bucks to have somebody cut and fab some new members out of stock steel, i beam would be best, c channel should work. just make sure you prime and paint them before bolting them back on.

Either way, you dont want to be running a truck with no rear support between the rails, especially plowing!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi if you need some stuff i cut up a truck from 88-98 few years ago and saved the good x member in the rear and 1 or 2 other parts. 

pm me if you want them for a deal . payup


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Well the peice itself is pretty much a peice of c channel, but its sitting so its in the shape of a U, all the salt and whatnot collects in the bottom of the U and the bottom is whats rusting out, Im gonna give the whole rest of the truck a good looking over, but as far as I know and what Ive seen thats the only real bad spot, and it doesnt see a plow anyway. My buddy is getting a welder for chrismas.... 

As for buying the parts, I might see what I can do and then let you know after I look. Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You should be able to get the crossmember from the dealer as well. I have run into a few of our trucks with reminents of crossmembers and went to the dear and got them a few days later. Cut the rivet heads off, air hammer, replace with grade 8 or higher and your good to go .


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Just thinking more, and kinda thinking just throwing in some c channel for new members. Would I be better welding them in or would I be able to place them in upside down and bolt them through the top of the frame?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I would bolt not weld, kinda close to the gas tank. If it was mine, id take a trip to the dealer. Might be cheaper then trying to make one. Just my .02


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Ill try that, just that everyother time Im there they want all sorts of payup for any little thing. Spent 10 bucks on a little bolt last time I was there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

True. I can understand that. I do get pretty good deals at the dealership, I just forget not everyone else does .


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Ill at least call and ask, never know. But I just tend to have bad luck at stealerships.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

farmerkev;1381851 said:


> Ill try that, just that everyother time Im there they want all sorts of payup for any little thing. Spent 10 bucks on a little bolt last time I was there.


Had the coil spring mounts rust out on my F150. Junk yard was $60 for used one, dealership was $70 for brand new. Sometimes it is worth making the call.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. Only prob with calling, might not get the right one, there's quite a few under there and they might not know which one you need.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

farmerkev;1381810 said:


> Just thinking more, and kinda thinking just throwing in some c channel for new members. Would I be better welding them in or would I be able to place them in upside down and bolt them through the top of the frame?


Always bolt in cross-members that were riveted. The chassis is designed with a certain degree of flex, welding doesn't allow for any movement.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

So I pulled the bed, and looked a little closer. The only piece in need of replacement is the cross member directly behing the cab that holds the gas tank. Even the cross member that holds the spare is fine, its just the deal that spins to wind the tire down that rusted off. 

The dealer didnt have any of the frame parts and couldnt locate any of them for me. So I gotta track that down then either fork over the money to sandblast the frame or get out the old wire wheel and knock off the rust so I can paint or bed line the frame.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

couldnt locate it WHAT the dealer got me the same one for a 92. is it the upper front gas tank support?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes that is it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

hummmm...you want me to see if my dealer can look up the part number for you???
id need year and last 8 of vin


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

dieselss;1383226 said:


> hummmm...you want me to see if my dealer can look up the part number for you???
> id need year and last 8 of vin


If you still could check that would be great. When they looked it up at my dealer, they didnt need a vin, only info they needed was 1996 C2500 2wd, regular cab longbox, with the 7200 gvw. Its the very first gas tank cross member directly behind the back of the cab. Would be much appreciated if you could check. Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Last time I checked on a new one they were around $250, they were $80 at one time ....but it didn't matter anyway as they were discontinued. A JY unit is the best way to fly.


----------

